# really bad allergies, i need help



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

A week or 2 ago I had sinus infection, got that cleared up and felt good for a couple of days. I don't feel sick but I have allergies so so bad right now!! I am taken 24 hour Claritin and it is NOT working!!! My throat itches so bad, I am sneezing and blowing my nose constantly. 

What can I do? :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

What about using a neti pot? Dr. Oz was on Oprah the other day and said that lots of folks swear by them. I know it's kind of gross to think of flushing your sinuses, but at this point, what do you have to lose?


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

I have been flushing my sinus with warm salty water every morning to keep from getting another sinus infection. But I would love to stop the symptoms of the allergies. Itchy watery eyes and itchy throat, sneezing and all the drainage.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

there's another thread in this formum that has some very good and comprehensive advice re: allergies.

i have some allergies to cedar, and elm or ash. when my nose starts running, i take a 1/2 of a childs dose of "childrens cold and allergy elixer" i buy at wally world. not alternative, its just the regular antihistamine, and i'm looking for a good alternative that works for me. but, since it's a liquid, i can control the dose, and figure 1/2 a child's dose is only 1/4 of an adult dose, so at least i'm getting less chemicals. and that's almost always enough to make the symptoms go away. very occasionally i have to take a second 1/2 childs dose.

i started using a neti pot about 2-3 months ago. i found it helps a fair amount with allergies, altho it doesn't make them go away completely for me. it also seemed to help alot the one time i thought i was going to get a cold. i now use it every 2-3 days, even without any allergy problems, as it just seems to help me breath better.

i also have used local raw honey, putting it in my morning tea. it doesn't work right away, but over several weeks, it seems to reduce my symptoms slightly, altho doesn't eliminate them.

i'd check out the other thread i reference above. there was lots of good advice on it. it came out just after the allergy season for me here in tx, so i haven't tried any of the other ideas, but i'm sure i'll be searching for this thread again next year and trying some of those recommendations.

forgot to mention -- i tried claritin several years ago, about the time it became non-prescription. it seemed to take about a week before it reached full effect. and when i stopped taking it, i seemed to rebound, ie, my nose would get very stuffy. i didn't personally like it, so i stopped using it.

--sgl


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't know what a neti pot is, but I am going to look it up too. I've taken allergy med for some years now in allergy season. Seems it is a worse for me this year. Allergy medicine not doing anything for me now.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

BTW when I posted on the other thread about mega doses of Echinacea and Vitamin C I stopped taking every thing except what I had to have. No herbs or even pain reliever. I just started rinsing my sinuses with warm salty water and I got better in just a few days. I felt real good for 2 or 3 days and the allergies started up and I've had it since, but the claritin just will not help. It did for a couple of days. But now I can't even tell I've taken it at all. I'm not taking anything else but B12 which has helpped me with the head aches I use to have real bad, I'll not give that up. I haven't had a migraine in 3 months now.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

dashley said:


> I don't know what a neti pot is, but I am going to look it up too.


i purchased this neti pot (actually i got the oral care kit that included a tongue scaper and toothpaste, as it was only a few dollars more.)

i found the construction of this neti pot to be good, and the price to be very fair too. 

i found a recommendation guide for neti pots that outlined pros and cons of ceramic vs copper vs stainless steel vs plastic, etc. i used this recommendation guide

hope i'm not being too "nosy"  

--sgl


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

This is not an immediate "cure", but many years ago my seasonal allergies were almost unbearably bad--sneezing, running nose,watering eyes--an old-time doctor told me to eat 2 tablespoons of locally grown honey a day to change my immune response to the allergens. I did it and while it took 2 years, I have had 25 years of being almost allergy-free. For more immediate help, if you have a doctor, ask for a Nasonex nasal inhaler. I have one but only have to use it rarely. I occasionally have minor symptoms but NOTHING like I had before the using the honey. Hope you get to feeling better. People who don't have allergies don't realize how horrible they make you feel.


----------



## northstarpermie (May 11, 2006)

ilovetodig said:


> This is not an immediate "cure", but many years ago my seasonal allergies were almost unbearably bad--sneezing, running nose,watering eyes--an old-time doctor told me to eat 2 tablespoons of locally grown honey a day to change my immune response to the allergens. I did it and while it took 2 years, I have had 25 years of being almost allergy-free. For more immediate help, if you have a doctor, ask for a Nasonex nasal inhaler. I have one but only have to use it rarely. I occasionally have minor symptoms but NOTHING like I had before the using the honey. Hope you get to feeling better. People who don't have allergies don't realize how horrible they make you feel.


I know several people who do the honey everyday and hardly have any allergy symptoms. I'm thinking of raising bees just for that purpose for me. 2 hours away is the closest place I can get honey. So far it's not helping as the terrain and plants species are different an hour south of here. I'm still using that honey. I have nothing to loose. 

I wish I would have 3 horrible sinus colds a year instead of allergies. I at least would know the cold would go away.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

sgl42, LOL!!

I too have some local honey and will start on that, I love good fresh honey. Luckly we have a friend who has bee's. If I could be allergy free in 2 years eating local honey, I'll sure do it!!


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

Aspirin helps me with the itchy throat. Doesn't do anything for the eyes or nose, but keeps me from tearing my throat up.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

Bink said:


> Aspirin helps me with the itchy throat. Doesn't do anything for the eyes or nose, but keeps me from tearing my throat up.


All I have is the low dose aspirin papaw takes, think that will work?


----------



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

sudephed works for me. it doesn't dry you up, but increases the flow, so i don't take it a night, or my lungs will fill up.

the honey works. my brother had such bad allergies, he couldn't go out all summer. i bought some local honey, and he uses it daily in his tea. he can now go out, and even mow the lawn (his major allergy was to grass). it took less than a year. i learned the trick from a local medicine women. she was great. 

the honey is full of pollen, and causes the bodies immune system to kick in against the pollen, when it hits the nose. it actually causes your body to do the work. 

you should not only get local bees honey, but if possible, ask the season of the honey. spring honey works for spring allergies, and fall honey for fall etc. 

i get it at the local farmers fair, we have here every year. 

sudephed (you have to sign for it now at the pharmacy,and tylenol work for me) besides the honey. my major allergy is to cats, so the honey won't work. and we have 8 cats. i keep them out of the bedroom. it helps.

hope it helps
jesse


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Heh... I'm sensative to honey, makes my arthritis flare up badly! If I eat it a few days in a row all my joints swell up. Glad my other allergies aren't so bad!


----------



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

GrannyCarol said:


> Heh... I'm sensative to honey, makes my arthritis flare up badly! If I eat it a few days in a row all my joints swell up. Glad my other allergies aren't so bad!


Honey has antibiotic properties. so i find it strange that you would flare up from it. are you sure, it's not the particular pollen that is in it?

i know that cutting out all sugar from your diet, relieves rheumatoid arthritis. a friend of mine had it really bad, at 16. she tried it, and is still free of the symptoms. (she's about 50 now). but it's hard to do. i don't know if that included honey, which is a natural sugar. 

jesse


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

dashley said:


> All I have is the low dose aspirin papaw takes, think that will work?


Sorry to be so tardy in getting back to you--I just now noticed your reply.

Yes, I think the low dose would help. Try one, and if it doesn't, try two. If that doesn't help any, then give it up.

Something's blooming right now that's giving me fits. I woke up last night with my throat itching like all get out. I didn't have my aspirin by the bed, so I took another Benadryl, instead. I'll have to remember to refill my aspirin. Like I said, it helps with the throat itchies, but doesn't do much for the rest of it.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

thechickenladyx said:


> Honey has antibiotic properties. so i find it strange that you would flare up from it. are you sure, it's not the particular pollen that is in it?
> 
> i know that cutting out all sugar from your diet, relieves rheumatoid arthritis. a friend of mine had it really bad, at 16. she tried it, and is still free of the symptoms. (she's about 50 now). but it's hard to do. i don't know if that included honey, which is a natural sugar.
> 
> jesse


Well, just because it has antibiotic properties doesn't mean I won't react to it.  I can't do penicillin either! (Though I know that is quite different.) It's been a consistent reaction over the years to different honey so I just limit my honey intake and I'm fine. My arthritis isn't too much of a problem yet and I'm 53, I can just see that it's on its way.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

somebody told me to try alka seltzer gold and to take it every few hours until the ph balanced out in my body. I did it and it worked, I feel much better today!!  

That throat itching is horrible, it is real hard to scratch your throat :shrug:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Rinse your hair out in the evening before bed: it traps pollen during the day and it holds it close to your face. Also, change your pillow cover as you slept on it with pllen in your hair.

Central air helps, too, as it filters the air somewhat.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Terri. Here it is several weeks later and I am still miserable. I didn't sleep last night. My eye's itch and water, my nose just pours. It doesn't seem anything works for long. It will work for a day or 2 but then right back to this misery. :grump:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Have you figured out what you are allergic to, yet? I LIKE that the local news has started saying what kind of pollen is out there, and how much longer it will be bad. It means that I have an idea as to when my allergies are going to let up.

I am allergic to grass pollen, so my season should be starting about now. It is not NEARLY as bad as it was before I got allergy shots, but it is not FUN, either!


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

This is the worst year I've ever had. It started at the on set of Spring when all the tree's started to bud, then we had a freeze and I was ok for almost 2 weeks and then it started all over again. It has had it's grip on me since then. We just moved to a new area, I don't know if that has anything to do with it. I walk in the park everyday. There are all kinds of tree's bushes and flowering plants there. It looks like I have an allergy to everything that blooms right now. 

I washed all by bed cloths today and I am going to wash my hair before I go to bed. I usely take my shower in the mornings after my walk. But until I get this under controll I am changing it. I may have to take it twice, I walk 6 miles every morning and I always need the shower after that.


----------



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

dashley said:


> Thanks Terri. Here it is several weeks later and I am still miserable. I didn't sleep last night. My eye's itch and water, my nose just pours. It doesn't seem anything works for long. It will work for a day or 2 but then right back to this misery. :grump:


it sounds like time to go to the allergist. a good friend has been telling me lately, not to live with misery. follow her advice and seek professional help.

jesse


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

That is very good advice!! I can use all the help I can get :help:


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Terri's idea has worked better than anything else I've tried. 

Thanks Terri!!

I am very thankful that allergy season is coming to an end here. I am still having them but it is better. I figure in 2 or 3 weeks it will be gone. It has been the worst allergy season I've ever had!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am glad you are better!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Check out the free standing air filter reviews on the web.

My Dad had bad allergies and started taking teaspoons of honey everyday. He no longer suffers and claims the honey is the cure.

My Mom had allergy tests done to pinpoint her problem.

Some people claim relief in air conditioning.


RF


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

Rocky Fields said:


> Hey.
> 
> Check out the free standing air filter reviews on the web.
> 
> ...



I think the honey thing takes a couple of years to work, I am doing that but isn't something that happens right away. Changing the air filter everyweek for now helps. For some reason it was real real bad yesterday but today not to bad. We will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## williamandlea (May 22, 2007)

Please make sure that when you are taking local honey that it is close to your house and make sure you eat spring honey and fall honey. The reason i say that is we rob honey 2 times a year. And different things bloom at different times. So it helps build up the immune system for both fall and spring allergies. So when you go to get honey from your local beekeeper ask them when the honey was robbed so you know if it is what you are allergic to. 

John


----------



## Audrey (Jun 19, 2002)

My understanding of allergies is that they are an inflammatory condition caused by an overactive immune system. It didn't matter what time of year it was, I was miserable for many years. 

I approached this from a nourishment standpoint. A standpoint of soothing and nourishing my immune system. So I tend to think the echinacea and vitaminC would be worth trying as suggested above.

But I'll tell you what worked for me. I began eating more anti inflammatory foods. I wasn't a fruit or veggie fan but I am now! Do a search for a food list, there are many. I also committed to taking my multi vitamin and getting enough calcium regularly. A really good way to get calcium and lots of great minerals is herbal infusions. An infusion is more concentrated than a tea. You make it by putting a cup of herb in a quart jar, fill the jar with just boiled water, put on lid and let steep for 4-12 hrs. Then strain and drink. Drink 1-4 cups/day. It tastes a lot like spinach juice. You get used to it and who cares what it tastes like when you are miserable! A great infusion for allergies is stinging nettle. It not only is very nourishing (lots of minerals) but old wives for all time have said it has antihistamine properties. There are other really great infusions for nourishing other things as well!

I am sort of off and on with nettle infusion and was more on when I would still have an occasional problems.

The last thing I added and has been the kicker for me is an essential fatty acid complex (3, 6, 9). Your body cannot manufacture this on its' own. You must get it from food or supplements. NO ONE gets enough unless they supplement. Our food supply just doesn't contain what it once did in nutrients. It is very anti inflammatory. 

So I take my multi w/calcium and EFAs with breakfast, take calcium midday with a meal, and take calcium and EFAs with a snack late in the evening. If you are a bigger person you may need to add another EFA during the day. I also try to eat salmon and fish a few times a week and use nettle infusion when I get a taste for it. I figure if I want it , I must need it. I do not wait until I have a problem. Be proactive once you get it under control.

Audrey


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

I once had em bad to grasses and the shots made them go almost completely away. Now decades later they don't bother me much. When they do I came to like the nasal spray NASALCROM which doesn't do much but create a barrier to block the pollen from getting into the nose some way. No drugs so you don't get tired ect. The very best we have seen in recent years is ZYRTEC. My wife started getting allergies in her 30's particularly to cats and the Zyrtec really knocks it out nicely as it does for pollen in both of us. Amazing stuff but not OTC so its expensive. Slightly lesss effective is ALLEGRA. It still works far better than the older stuff like Chlortrimeton and the likes. You can get that OTC in Canada I know for sure.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

A friend I met walking felt sorry for me one day and offered me some stuff her doctor gave her but didn't work for her. it is flonase, I haven't had a attack since then.  

Still eating a little honey everyday too.


----------

